# Plastic Archon?



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi

Apparently DE are getting a new plastic Achon/Drachon in plastic, but I think that this is a converted/photoshopped Black Ark Corsair. Any thoughts?










Midnight


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Probably, it looks more like a Dark Elf then a Dark Eldar.


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks photo-shopped to me. The writing and imagary doesn't look professional enough for it to be real.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Defiantely shopped. The edges are too pixilated, and GW would just take a picture of it on the background, rather then overlaying it like that.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

more than likely converted and shopped but still looks cool


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

converted. the only thing that isn't a dark elf corsair on that model is the legs of the first one and the legs and arm of the second one.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thought so. Still looks pretty awesome, no?

Midnight


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

looks alright. Very dark elf and not very 40k ish. I've seen better conversions of archons


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Look for MrChaos's Dark Eldar Project long in the PL section.

They belong to him. Photoshoping also done by him.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

bad photoshop. took me a whole half a second to see it.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Virus? :S*

Hi,im not being fny, but i opened the link for th hoto an my laptop stated shouting about bng infected with a virus, and then sttled down adhasbeen fine. Jst thought was worth mentioning, shoud any of you hae less protected laptops to be carefull


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Can we get a Mod on this one, link leads to a scareware atttack


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I got no warning, but then zonealarm blocks everything without me needing to have a second thought about it.

of course you might get jumped on for trolling and being underhanded and trying to trap people into getting a virus.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

SO PHOTOSHOPPED!

and also I think I have seen these along with some other DE stuff in the project logs, almsot made me want to make a converted DE army. 

its still a sweet idea actually.


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

Defiantly in the Project Logs either here or on warseer, I remember seeing looking at the thinking I am gonna play DE and then bam here comes all the rumors they are next so I can't without looking like i am jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah photoshopped and is a Dark Elf Corsair, apart from those reasons it's fake also due to the fact that a weapon is going into and covering a small amount of the Warhammer logo - no other product has ever done that from what I've seen


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Can we get a Mod on this one, link leads to a scareware atttack


Imageshack is known for causing popups, of which I've never had one that's infected my computer but it is possible you could have got a dodgy advert. I'm sure tu_shan will deal with it accordingly when he comes across this.

As for the thread topic itself, yes it's a fake but not too bad an attempt really.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

At first I was like: "OMFG BITZ BITZ BITZ!!!", but then I was like "Oh my god, why would you do that for?".


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've deleted the link and hotlinked the photo using my photobucket account. Also as far as I'm concerned that's a Dark Elf Corsair or what ever you call it.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Foreground is a Corsair, with slight conversions, background is a Cold One Knight rider, much further converted. Not even passable as Dark Eldar in my opinion, requires move conversion.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

not to mention dark elfs archons and drachons have been call master and dreadlords since the new army book 2 years ago definatly fake


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Pathetic....


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Very poor PS, but possibly interesting conversions. The second half of the Japanese title on the box is missing, too.


----------

